# Skyrim - Elder Scrolls V - Himmelsrand - Begleiter klemmt fest



## Himmelsrandkrieger (18. Dezember 2014)

Begleiter klemmt fest

Ich habe meinen Begleiter verloren. Ich bevorzugte die gute Serana, kampfstark und eigenwillig. Ich erforschte gerade Einsamkeit, mußte nicht kämpfen und bemerkte darum erst sehr spät, daß ich sie nicht mehr an meiner Seite habe; deswegen habe ich auch keinen alten Spielstand den ich laden kann. 
Neuanfangen kommt auch nicht in Frage, ich bin Stufe 64. 
Dann fand ich das gute Kind wieder, es hängt in der "Grotte des zerbrochenen Ruders" nördlich von Einsamkeit und vermag diese Höhle aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht verlassen. Wenn ich rausgehe bin ich immer allein. Warten hilft nicht, jetzt sind innerhalb des Spieles schon viele Monate vergangen. Auch 
in der Dämmerwacht taucht sie nicht auf. 
Gehe ich mit Lydia hinein, kommt Lydia auch wieder mit heraus; tausche ich drin die Begleiter, stehe ich wieder allein draußen. Es muß also an Serana liegen. 
Auch die Drachenschreie helfen nicht: Werfe ich Serana mit dem Beiseitestoßen - Schrei Richtung Ausgang und renne selbst raus stehe ich allein draußen; nehme ich den Wirbelsturm - Schrei und das Mädchen wird durch die Luft gewirbelt und ich sprinte währendessen raus stehe ich wieder allein 
draußen. Nun habe ich keine Ideen mehr... 
Ich möchte so gern wieder mit Serana durch Himmelsrand ziehen! Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## HanFred (18. Dezember 2014)

Scheint ein verbreitetes Problem zu sein: Serena Stuck in Broken Oar Grotto - The Elder Scrolls Wiki
Da stehen vielleicht auch ein paar Ideen drin, die du noch nicht probiert hast.


----------

